# entrance traps



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

new model- home made as allways


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

wow that is spiffy. I like them alot. Good job!

chris


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Traps*

Very similiar to the ones I built in my loft.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those look very nice! Now, how do your birds like them?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Treesa,
If you are referring to my traps, the birds seem to like them. In the picture, you see the open window to the aviary. When they are let out to fly, the window is closed and they have to come in through the bobbs. They are trained to come through the bobbs to eat. They are let out BEFORE they are feed so when they come back, they dive right in through the bobbs for their feed.

George


----------

